# ID Please



## myfirstmotorcycle (Jan 23, 2009)

Think I have them Identified[/url]....but could you confirm....and also comment on sex if possible? Thanks.

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu6/ ... Albino.jpg
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu6/ ... e/Blue.jpg
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu6/ ... Orange.jpg
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu6/ ... Yellow.jpg


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

#2 is a Kenyi , depending on the size it might be a female. if it starts turning yellow, its male, and also not from very good stock, kenyi strips are evenly spaced.
#4 is a electric yellow.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

A very nice male albino M. greshakei, M. lombardoi, M. estherae, and L. caeruleus, in that order.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

#3 is probably a hybrid with some M. estherae in it


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I thought it, but hate jumping on the hybrid conclusion, lol.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

noki said:


> #3 is probably a hybrid with some M. estherae in it


agreed


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, I've never seen an abino greshaki of such blue color.


----------



## CalvusCali (Jan 3, 2009)

they all look like they are from poor breeding, except the yellow.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

CalvusCali said:


> they all look like they are from poor breeding, except the yellow.


Poor breeding or not, the blueish Albino looks awesome, in my opinion!


----------



## xantar (Jan 10, 2009)

#2 is a female M. lombardoi


----------

